# Link/DIY or photo of air tank mounted to inside of trunk lid.



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Going air here soon on my MKV GLI.

I swear I have seen someone with a setup where the air tank was mounted to the inside of the trunk lid, that way it swings out with the trunk when you open it so its out of the way.

Looking to do this so I have more room in the trunk to keep the spare tire. 

Thanks for any tips, links, DIY's or photos!


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

I believe Rat4Life did that build for somebody. Let me see if I can find it...

Edit: Here it is... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=81587722&viewfull=1#post81587722

:thumbup:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm not seeing it : /


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

What page of that thread is it on? I think it's automatically just showing me the last page that I was browsing.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Gabrius said:


> What page of that thread is it on? I think it's automatically just showing me the last page that I was browsing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Depends on how your settings are setup for your browser. Anchor elements might not work correctly on Tapatalk. I'll repost the whole thing:



Rat4Life said:


> 3.6 cc 4 motion
> e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank.
> analog gauges in the glove box.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Perfect! Thank you!


----------

